# Killer chopper forks



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 2, 2021)

I have to give credit to @Hoagie57 for these forks. He always has wicked cool stuff.  I joined a muscle bike build off and these custom forks are driving my build as you can understand. I love one off items and these babies are it, I challenge anyone to find another set. I'm starting with my 1968 Stingray frame and going from there. I have a bunch of ideas about how to finish this bike but it is a work in progress so no telling how it will finish up. I will post some pics as I move along.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 2, 2021)

There's repop 20" cantilever tanks on ebay. 😏


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 2, 2021)

Love it!!😍 Great stance & execution of the fork. Reminds me of the infamous KOTA bent fork builds on RRB.

I've been planning to join in the fun with a couple muscle bike builds & try to figure out how to get my user name credentials refreshed. (CircaCycles on RRB) Had to bail on a summer build-off in 2012 called Bat Rod due to a new job.🙄


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 2, 2021)

Link to the 20” tanks please


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 2, 2021)

Hey Paul 
 I THINK I WANT THOSE FORKS BACK , That looks awesome Bro  . Color choice ?  Mid Night Black  maaaaybe 🧛‍♂️  That tank thing might be cool , or just a insert like you saw @ my house . I gotta stop its your build ,  I might have to build one myself if you keep showing this one off. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 2, 2021)

Big Moe said:


> There's repop 20" cantilever tanks on ebay. 😏



Yup just bought one of those tanks myself , non chrome for a nice tu-tone paint job . Nice lines on these tanks as well  🤩


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 2, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Link to the 20” tanks please



Just search schwinn cantilever tank on ebay


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 2, 2021)

Big Moe said:


> Just search schwinn cantilever tank on ebay



bicyclebones sells them


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 2, 2021)

Not in the same quality category as Hoagie's by any stretch (much respect Tom).

Theses are from the early 70's time period. I pulled these off a 1970 Lemon Peeler 5 speed that was painted blue!


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 2, 2021)

Joe your forks look like they came originally on a Columbia 20" I had as a kid. I also later on welded cut off fork tubes on em. Wonder if they are mine from days gone by ? 🧐


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 2, 2021)

These would look so cool with a pair of springs added to the triple tree.

*This is a '63 Triumph 650 I put back together a few years ago. It was originally a late 1960's build that was taken all apart.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 2, 2021)

That is NICE , great job Joe.   You still have that 55 gasser looking chevy ?  Man I liked that car


----------

